# Jean Shepherd WOR Ham Radio Bootleggers



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2019)

Amateur radio,,, Ham Radio Stories,, pretenders on the Air that do not have an Official  Ham Radio license  3-6-64 WOR Radio NYC


----------



## JB in SC (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice, Jean was an icon long before A Christmas Story. Not as many bootleggers now.

I still hear a fair amount of pirate broadcasters below the 40 meter amateur band on USB.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2019)

Jean's Kid  story about job as Pin Setter at the local Bowling Alley.  From WOR Radio Sept 1973


----------



## JB in SC (Sep 30, 2019)

I was listening to some Brazilians using a US MilSat last night on 253.750 MHz FM. It’s pretty common. I guess they’re using old US equipment.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2019)

I have been licensed as a ARO (amateur radio operator) holding a general class ticket for almost 40 years.  I have a 2by3 callsign.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2019)

How about an ALF?


----------



## Llynn (Oct 20, 2019)

Got my Ham ticket in 1959 (still have my original 1X3 call). Discovered Shep a few years later through his books. A lot of his stories were fictional but I believe his ham yarns were pretty much based on fact.  I really identified with his story about saving up for a new set of 807's and his pain when his mail order arrived with the sound of broken glass coming from inside the box.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 21, 2019)

Licensed as a General Class 40 years, 1x3 call. I work FM satellites and the ISS when the APRS digipeater is working. I use a HT with a portable log periodic Elk antenna.


----------



## MsFox (May 28, 2020)

Licensed 56 years, last 40 as extra class earned with 20wpm and drawing schematics and write-in answers. I quit operating 20 years ago as I had achieved everything I wanted. I was a homebrewer and loved to design and experiment. Never cared for operating. I only got licensed so I could test experimental transmitters, any mode any frequency. My dad was a builder and as a single child on a remote mountain ranch, I loved building radios with my dad. The old tube radio design intrigued me. I started with crystal sets at age 6, then to transistors, and finally found my love in vacuum tube design. I became a broadcast engineer in my early 20's and worked at a few AM stations and lost interest with FM growing. Never cared for TV or digital electronics.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 2, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Amateur radio,,, Ham Radio Stories,, pretenders on the Air that do not have an Official  Ham Radio license  3-6-64 WOR Radio NYC


The same person who wrote "It Runs in the Family"?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Summer_Story
I absolutely love that movie!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> The same person who wrote "It Runs in the Family"?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Summer_Story
> I absolutely love that movie!!!


"My Summer Story (originally released in theaters as It Runs in the Family) is a 1994 comedy film directed by Bob Clark that serves as a sequel to his 1983 film A Christmas Story. Like the previous film, *it is based on semi-autobiographical stories by Jean Shepherd, primarily from his book In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash*".


----------



## bowmore (Jul 8, 2020)

Licensed in 1953, still have my 1x3 call. Operated overseas for 2 years a KG6IVB on Iwo Jima. I put a 3 element multiband yagi on top of an old radar tower.


----------

